# Question about weight



## Chi-Love (Sep 4, 2011)

Czar is 5 months, 3 weeks and he's around 4 lbs, 1 ounce... I believe that's what the vet's assistant told me today anyway. He's only gained 4 ounces in a little under 2 months...

They weighed him on Oct. 20th when he was getting his last shot and then today when he was getting his neuter.

Is this normal for his age and the rate he's maturing? I can feel his ribs and spine much too easily for my liking but the vet hasn't mentioned anything about it being a bad thing.

Just concerned! Thanks.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He will gain some weight now that he's neutered and will lose that skinny, lanky look. Just have to make sure he doesn't gain too much. And that is about right weight gain for his age, he will be slowing down his weight gain at this time. He may get another growth spurt later, then slowly gain until he reaches maturity.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Some chis don't grow a whole lot during that growth phase. As long as he's healthy and strong and not underweight, I wouldn't worry at all. He may have just lost a bit of puppy fat and exchanged it for muscle.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think his weight sounds fine and the vet gave you a good review he may not be very big and start slowing down i think they can grow till their 18 months


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with the others. I came here and asked VERY similar questions. I suppose that as growing puppies I sort of expected my girls to gain steadily and instead (well, my oldest 2 anyway, my youngest came to us at 8 months so was about done growing) they gained in spurts. They would gain at one visit and then 2-3 months, nothing, then a gain and so on.
They are all different. If he is eating, drinking, is not lethargic and looks healthy, you should be good!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Usually between 4-6mo they continue to grow steadily but not always. If the vet found him healthy enough to neuter I'm sure he's not *too* thin. I'm sure he'll continue to grow & fill out at the rate he's suppose to. Maxie was an odd one who didn't grow AT ALL between 10-14 weeks. Marley was 5.5lbs from 5.5mo to about a year which was really odd (he's just over 6lbs as an adult now). 

So yeah...I'd not worry too much. As long as he's eating, drinking & acting normal I'd say there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My axle is close to Czar's age and he hasn't grown or put on weight for weeks now. I asked my vet about it and she said they can go through spurts and as long as he's eating (when he's not too busy playing) and is looking healthy he is fine. I'm sure Czar will shoot up again in a few weeks time he looks healthy and happy (and cute) in his pics!


----------

